# Our Home Trails *Image Heavy*



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I wanna come ride where you are!!!

I especially love pic #6 with Vida's ears poking up :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Come on out! I have to give a thanks to my farmer neighbor. Its his land and he lets me mow the trails. His sons will hunt back there during deer season so we have to stay out when they hunt but other then that we have free access to it. I thank God for good neighbors  
The boys all thank me for cutting the trails to their deer stands and feeders and I cut along his fence lines so its a good deal for everyone.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

^^sounds like it!

beautiful property...i would never have imagined Kansas to look like that!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'll add one more of a more typical Kansas shot. Our trails run past this fellows brome field. He ships brome grass hay all over the country so if anyone buys Kansas hay they may be getting some of this.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh wow...beautiful trails, Vida!!  Thanks for sharing, awesome pictures. Soo nice & open.


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Awwe, makes me homesick for the Ozarks in the creek shots. Good photos!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

barefoothooves said:


> Awwe, makes me homesick for the Ozarks in the creek shots. Good photos!


You can come ride with us anytime after you pop :wink:


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol: still waiting...could be any day now...tick tock, tick tock..


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow, gorgeous scenery! Love the creek the most!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Stunning vegetation Vidal! Once again another post that reminds me of growing up in Europe.


----------



## horsejumper123 (Jul 9, 2008)

wow that is so cool looking! i would love to ride out there!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

So you indeed mow all of that (I remember you mentioned that, didn't you?)?! Unbelievable! :shock:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

kitten_Val said:


> So you indeed mow all of that (I remember you mentioned that, didn't you?)?! Unbelievable! :shock:


 :lol: Yes, I don't use a push mower or anything. I have a tractor with a 5' brush hog (rotory mower) on the back. I only do it about 3-4 times a year though.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, beautiful!! 

Can I ask what your hubby is carying? It looks like a stick or a cane or something.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Its a quirt, he uses it for swatting flys, breaking spider webs and occasionally motivating Fras.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

^^^ that was my first guess, but it's fanciness confused me....


----------

